# West TN area and nearby?



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

I noticed there are several from this area on the forums and am looking for nice campgrounds not too far out of the way. I live in the Hardeman County area and don't mind towing for an hour and a half or two. We've been to Pickwick (SP area) and Reelfoot SP. I visited Beech Lake in Lexington and didn't like it much (no doors on the showers, only curtains). Chickasaw SP is small and crowded. We plan on visiting Pin Oak at Natchez Trace over Labor Day Weekend and also Wall Doxey SP sometime before end of season. I would also like to stay at J.P. Coleman SP. Aside from these, what other CGs are there nearby and what has been your experience with them?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Hello Amy. You are very close to us, I actually hunt in Fayette and Hardeman county. One place is off jernigan road.

Anyway, Arkabutla lake is a really nice campground. We had talked about it here a while back. We are thinking about going to arkabutla this weekend matter of fact. The main campgrounds we visit are Enid Lake, Arkabutla, Shelby Forest State Park, Natchez Trace, Chicasaw, Beech lake, and Pickwick Landing. Seems like there are others too, if I think of any more, I will post them. 

We have not stayed at JP Coleman, but drove through there while at pickwick on the 4th of July. Looked like a nice place and we plan to stay there sometime.

If you decide to give Arkabutla a try, maybe we will see you there.


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hubby had mentioned Arkabutla before and he had been there as a child but we had not known anyone who camped there to get their opinion. I'll have to look into it a bit more now. The in laws stay at Beech Lake some and they seem to like it. I just have privacy issues and the shower curtains are not enough for me. Alcohol allowed is a big plus for hubby, though. Chickasaw is where a lot of hubby's co-workers frequent. We have talked about going down there for a weekend but we are new to towing and I am afraid it is just too close quarters to tackle just yet. 

About hunting in our county...hunting season is big here. I think we have people that lease land just for hunting from all over the state. I can tell you for sure that there are plenty of deer here. Just ask my insurance agent how many claims they had on us before we put deer whistles on all our vehicles! lol I saw the biggest deer I have ever seen about two weeks ago less than a mile from my house in a field right off the side of the highway. He had a rack like an elk. I have never seen the big ones come out of the woods like that before.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

Well, drinking is a plus for us too  Most places, including all mentioned above,, do not "allow" drinking. However, we always do, we just do it quietly and discreetly. They have never bothered us about it, and I have talked to the park rangers while drinking and they looked at it, didnt say a word. I really think they are only looking for the young, loud, party crowd. Those of us with kids and acting like adults (best we can), they dont seem to bother. 

We really like beech lake, we have been there a bunch. Only complaints we have is its tight, and the roads arent good for kids to bike ride. We have considered getting an annual spot down there, but havent done it yet.

I have hunted fayette county for years. I have a friend that owns some land in hardeman, so I hunt there sometimes too. Well let us know when yall go somewhere, maybe we will see yall around. We are thinking hard about going to Arkabutla this weekend. By the way the sites there are nice and large for the most part, easy getting in and out of.


----------



## amy0807 (Aug 13, 2008)

Hubby carries a solo cup everywhere. lol 

Good to know there is room to maneuver around a bit. I will definitely have to put it on my list for a trip there before the season ends. I will let you know when we're going.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

amy0807 said:


> Hubby carries a solo cup everywhere. lol


Never leave home without it :shrug:


----------

